# Ecrc kayak trail



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys, just wanted to inform you all the the Emerald Coast Redfish Club will be hosting a Kayak tour in addition to the regular tournament schedule this year.

Dates and Locations are as follows:

*May 28th Panama City Beach

July 23rd Ft. Walton Beach

Sept. 17th Panama City Beach

Oct. 1 st Gulf Breeze *

Tourney Rules and Regs will be posted on ECRC forum in the next few weeks.

Thanks,
Capt Wade Stepler


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Well done Wade!


----------

